# Broken Belt? (Water Pump / Power Steering)



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey all, need a little advice.

Started my car this evening and there were some strange sounds (screeching blended with rattling and clunking). Just as a frame of reference, hours before just got home from a 2 hours commute in NY, and for new years drove from NY to Boston to back. On the way to Boston my engine light came on and there was a brief stutter, Autozone says O2 Sensor from OBDC. I think this is irrelevant to my problem, but I thought I'd throw it in there just in case.

I started my car, as I said before, the noises subsided and the engine was running smooth (even during the bad noises). There was no hesitaton or anything. I drove about a mile when my lights dimmed out, I was horrified it was my alternator again (had a horrible road-side break down out of town from alternator). Then I realized by power steering wasn't working either. I pulled to the side to check it out, but it's dark and rainy and I couldn't see anything. I was only a mile from home so I immediatly turned around, the lights came back on full-blast on my way home, but then the temperature gauge started to peak out (only for 30 seconds or so), I put it in neutral when going down hill and it seemed to cool off, then as soon as I'd accelerate it went right back up, then down, etc. Got home, popped the hood and there was a little smoke (smelled like Coolant), nothing excessive though.

Based on my searches of this forum I'm assuming that my water pump/power steering pump broke or just wasn't engaging because it was too lose. 160,000 miles, never replaced any belts. 

My concern is the coolant odor and smoke? The temp never really peaked out on top, but it was right at the top line of "H". I'm hoping maybe the coolant leaked or sprayed out of the overfill, soaking my belts (hence the temporary slippage of the alternator belt?). 

I'm worried perhaps a hose broke though, or worse yet causing serious damage to the engine running it that hot? (It was literally only about 3-5 minutes w/ momentary peaks). 

Basically, I havn't seen the car in daylight, and it's hard to determine the damage, but I'm looking for opinions on things that I should be looking for?

Also, if the water pump itself breaks, does that leave you w/ out power steering? Or is it safe to assume if both stopped at the same time it's just the belt?

I DL'd the service manual (you guys are AWESOME!). Not sure when I'll have time to fix the belts though. 

One last question, anyone know off hand what tools I will need to replace the belts? Anything other than a basic metric socket set and some various screwdrivers? I live in an apt and my tools are in storage.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

start the car, turn on your heat and if the window gets foggy and oily, then you have a big problem brother... your head gasket is gone. that happened to me about 4 years ago.... not a good experience. try it


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

no your watter pump didnt break. im sure you lost belts or they are way to dryrotted to work. you probably blew head gasket while doing this. get new belts see what happens, it might run like shit if its blown head gasket.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

Well, fortunately I made it a mile down the street to my local Nissan dealer. They will call tommorow w/ a quote, we'll see what they say! Either way I'm sure I'm screwed at this point. 

I'd almost be happy if the engine blew, it would give me a justifiable cause to go out and buy that Mazda3.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep you posed.


-Justin


----------

